# help removing bugs and modifying port options



## freethread (Sep 14, 2010)

The port lang/p5-JavaScript-SpiderMonkey does not install on my system, it states that the JavaScript SpiderMonkey library is not installed (lang/spidermonkey). The library is installed, header files and library are present in /usr/local/include and /usr/local/lib respectively.

Looking at the Makefile.PL I see a 'bug', probably the author modified it with new code but forgot to remove the old code, commenting out the old code the port compile. The port seem to have no maintainer (ports at freebsd dot org), how can I report it?

I also like to add the options dialog. The port can be compiled in multi-threading supports and with E4X language extension, these are boolean flags that can be inserted as items in the options dialog. I see in the main Makefile of ports that use options dialog, the OPTIONS variable is set with desired options. How use it?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2010)

You can enter a PR at http://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html.

OPTIONS usage is described in the Porter's Handbook.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2010)

File a PR (http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html) and put it in 'ports'. Not sure anyone will pick it up, but it's your best chance, esp. if the fix is relatively straightforward.


----------



## freethread (Sep 14, 2010)

@wblock



> OPTIONS usage is described in the Porter's Handbook.



   Im reading...

@DutchDaemon



> File a PR (http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html) and put it in 'ports'. Not sure anyone will pick it up, but it's your best chance, esp. if the fix is relatively straightforward.



   Ok, done

@all

   thank you


----------



## freethread (Sep 14, 2010)

> Last edited by DutchDaemon; Today at 19:15. Reason:  tags are fun




lol


----------

